# Winter puppy socialization



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My last pup came home in January. January in my part of Canada is not very warm, to say the least. I found an indoor shopping mall that was willing to let us in, and I took him there a couple of times. I had a bag of kibble in my pocket, and asked everyone I met if they would ask the puppy to sit, and then feed him a piece of kibble. They were very enthusiastic! I also took him to the hairdresser, to dogless neighbours' homes, to the garage when I got my car repaired, to superstore entrances, to a children's party venue, and so on. Some stores are also happy to let puppies in: hardware stores, etc. He also spent a bit of time behind the reception counter at our dog training facility, and got to meet a lot of people there! And he came with me to agility trials.


We went for walks, but he often got cold, so I had to get a coat and boots for him.


----------



## MitchP (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have heard places like Lowes and Home Depot were dog friendly. Would like to find some other places too. When you take to the superstores, do you just hang out by the front entrance for a bit and do some training and let people come up and pet them? I don't want to overload the pup, but at the same time I want to get him exposed to all this stuff.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bring treats everywhere you go. (always have a baggy and a papertowel in your back pocket as well in case you need to clean up after your pup)

People will be drawn to your puppy, anyone who makes eye contact, ask them to give your puppy a treat for sitting nicely. If you go to places like the public library, a dance studio or martial arts studio, hockey practice rink, where kids take lessons, an indoor soccer or tennis facility or gym. Just practice walking nicely for treats, practice a few commands and then take a break to play with a toy. Walk around and just let him investigate etc. If you smile and look approachable you will have plenty of people who are willing to help out with your puppy. 

Tractor Supply stores will let you inside, sporting good stores etc - any place where food is not sold or served or they have cement floors. Get creative. As long as you are respectful, the worst thing that will happen is that a manager would ask you to leave. Don't take it personally.


----------



## MitchP (Oct 29, 2017)

Those are some great suggestions I never would've thought of on my own (I'm not always very creative). Thanks! This is my first winter puppy and I really want to make sure we don't miss out on any good socialization opportunities.

I already walk around with freeze dried liver in my pockets all the time....the one thing my not-very-food-motivated collie goes nuts for!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I had people come over. Plus I walk my dogs through the neighborhood. Tough though in the Winter.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If there's a college/university near you, that would be a great place for socialization too. Students are always going to have to walk outside and nothing would brighten up a cold winter day more than a cute puppy! Personally speaking, my university is really dog friendly and I've seen dogs all over campus.

My local mall has a couple of days around Christmastime where people can bring their dogs in to take pictures with Santa. There's always a lot of people, it's always very loud, and there's always a lot going on. If I were to bring home a winter puppy, I'd probably take advantage of a day like that, just to get my puppy used to the busy-ness.

I've found that a lot of places are dog-friendly if you go in and ask the manager if it's okay to bring a puppy in because you want to do some training. There's an Apple store near me that is usually okay with it, a Staples, a HomeGoods, a HomeDepot, etc. I've always figured it was worth asking!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Our local YMCA is a puppy socialization hot spot  When people can't workout outdoors, they hit the gym! See if your local YMCA will let you hang out right out front, or any other gyms in your area.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Hudson and I hang out at the entrance to a hospital. He's seen people in wheelchairs, on crutches, balloons, shuttle vans...etc. We also go to Home Depot and, of course, all the pet stores.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

How exciting! You've gotten some great recommendations here! In addition, I'd consider doing more classes after you finish puppy class, it will help expose your pup to more dogs and new and interesting situations (and help with training obviously). 

I highly recommend taking pictures with Santa--the pictures are adorable, but also--even if you don't celebrate Christmas, a big man in bright red clothing with a long beard and a hat can be kind of intimidating, and its a great socialization exercise, with Santa, kids, and all the people . Piper and I walked all through the neighborhood during Halloween for the same reason. 

Golden puppies are magnets for attention from people. At some point I actually had to start telling people Piper actually needed some space to work on NOT greeting everyone she met haha. 

A friend of mine got a puppy around December in Boston last year, and winters can be tough here too. But they went outside a lot with a coat and boots, and it worked out pretty well. Interestingly, the only time my friends had an issue was when all the snow melted, and their dog was confused about where to potty. He would go to the tiniest patch of snow left and go there, and it took him a little bit to figure out that he could go on the grass, because he wasn't used to the green stuff!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I prefer winter puppies and I live in Anchorage. My dogs get out all the time year round for off leash walks on the trails. With a young pup, I just pick them up and put them inside my coat. They squirm, I put them down for a few steps, then pick them up again and inside my coat. Usually I walk with a group of dog people. So we trade the pup around for inside coat time. Back on the ground whenever they feel the need to be on the ground again. The good news is, it's so cold giardia and all the nasty stuff is frozen. The pup gets highly socialized this way. They learn whistle recalls with the group and whistle sits. It can be cold for a pup, that's why I wear a nice warm coat. Also pups will house break very quickly when it's cold. They don't go outside to play, they do their business and come back inside fairly quickly. Don't fear the cold or the snow. Baby puppies can't spend very much time on the ground and you'll end up carrying them more than they spend on the ground in the beginning. But it won't be long and they are on the ground more and more. Before you know it they won't need to be picked up and kept warm.


----------



## MitchP (Oct 29, 2017)

You guys are great! Lots of good suggestions here. I'm really looking forward to a winter puppy...all my other ones have happened in May or June in the past. A lot less stuff out there for a pup to get into when everything is buried in snow! Just hoping I don't need to take too many trips outdoors in a hurry with no time to stop for boots on the way out


----------



## dls072 (Oct 3, 2018)

I had the same question only in relation to obedience classes in winter. Sitting with its bum in the snow (not to mention it’s frozen) owner can’t be much fun. I will have to find an indoor class here in Montreal


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

We have a mall that has indoor walking with your dog on Sundays before the stores open. It started out as a trial and became all year round now. It's great. I have been taking my puppy there since I got her. Yesterday I just stood at the end of the hall and made her watch. She get so excited when she sees and meets dogs. People just came up to us and it was nice to have her learn to greet that way. Our pet food stores allow dogs in as well as local hardwares and such as people have mentioned. Also the nursing homes here allow pets. My husband works for a cancer hospice and I have brought her there as well as visiting an elderly client I have in another one. Seeing the old people light up when they see a puppy is priceless. Also watch for bus stops near you. Walk right into the group of kids, they both will love the dog and the dog will love them. Congrats on your puppy. Lots of good advice on here as always.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

dls072 said:


> I had the same question only in relation to obedience classes in winter. Sitting with its bum in the snow (not to mention it’s frozen) owner can’t be much fun. I will have to find an indoor class here in Montreal



All of my puppy and early obedience training classes were indoors in Montreal. They aren't hard to find. I think outdoor classes would be far more difficult to find.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I brought Maggie home from Michigan on December 9th and I live about 35 min south of Philadelphia in Maryland. Last winter was lots of small snow storms, 3-6 inch snows and 1 12 inch snow. Man does she love the snow. I just did the normal training around the house and outside in the common areas that are pretty wide open. Once she had her booster 2nd booster shot (12 weeks) we were out at the local PetSmart, PetCo, Pet Valu, and even Home Depot to get as much socialization as possible plus distraction training. we would go out about 3 if not 4 times a week. I am not real big on dog parks but I also would take her there but not go in unless there was just a couple dogs. what I would do it keep her outside the fenced dog area and use it for distraction training as she had to learn to focus on me instead of the other dog when I asked for her attention (look at me command) plus they have to learn to sit to be approached, not charge the people/pets to say hello.



Just get the puppy out once they have that 2nd booster shot as much as you can and get them socialized. and do all your training out and about. They all are perfect at home, it's when they are distracted in uncommon places is where the real training takes place.


----------

